# Bild als Poster



## S-AGE (9. August 2008)

Hi

Ich würde gerne wissen, welche Auflösung das Bild für ein ca. 200cm x 70cm großes Poster haben muss, damit es schön und scharf wird. Ich würde es gerne in ein Postergeschäft schicken und drucken lassen, nur weis ich nicht ob die mir ein Bild noch ohne Qualitätsverlust vergrößern können... Kennt sich da jemand aus


----------



## MaNa (9. August 2008)

Was willst du denn für ein Bild drucken lassen? Panorama?

Jedenfalls werden Poster bei 300 dpi gestochen scharf.

200cm sind ~78 inch; das mal 300 sind 23.400 Pixel 

70cm sind ~28 inch; da mal 300 sind 8400 Pixel

Entweder ein Panoramabild machen oder ne Vollformat nehmen (reicht aber auch nicht) oder etwaige Qualitätseinbußen hinnehmen.

Probier mal ein paar Ausdrücke mit verschiedenen dpi-Werten durch und vergleiche dann


----------



## Dalli77 (11. August 2008)

Hallo,
Standard ist: Auflösung 300dpi. Farbmodus CMYK. Dateiformat TIFF. Damit würde ich zum Fotoladen gehen, die können die Datei ja dann entsprechend bearbeiten, wie sie es brauchen.
Gr
D


----------

